# Outdoor Spa Wiring



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

How NOT to wire an outdoor spa. 



> 680.12 Maintenance Disconnecting Means. One or more
> means to simultaneously disconnect all ungrounded conductors
> shall be provided for all utilization equipment other
> than lighting. Each means shall be readily accessible and
> ...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is that spa on it side in a garage? Is it wired in that location?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Ron if your doing a spa I hope you took advantage of Home Depots fire sale a few months ago. I picked up a few 50 and 60 amp panels with breakers for 25-30 bucks each.....Let me know if you need a 50, I can let you have it for 25 bucks with the breaker. I think it will be a looooooong time before I use up 5 spa panels...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have to wire this one on Saturday. 

This one already comes with the GFCI and the disconnect. :laughing:

Just wish I knew the size of the opening behind that disco.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Is that spa on it side in a garage? Is it wired in that location?


Actually, the garage is on it's side. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Actually, the garage is on it's side. :thumbup:


You know, just about every graphics program has a 'rotate' function....... :thumbup:








​


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> How NOT to wire an outdoor spa.


 Looks to be NOT wired as well as indoors


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kwired said:


> Looks to be NOT wired as well as indoors



Appears to be 90° out of phase as well. :laughing:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

But if we rotate it, all the water would pour out!

I guess that would solve the problem of anything being too close to the waters edge. lol.

Rob


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

micromind said:


> But if we rotate it, all the water would pour out!
> 
> I guess that would solve the problem of anything being too close to the waters edge. lol.
> 
> Rob


"Arranged to drain". :laughing:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Imma guess there was a deck (with access below), flush with the top of the spa in it's previous install.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Imma guess there was a deck (with access below), flush with the top of the spa in it's previous install.


Good possibility. Even though owner may not know that that location for the box is wrong, if not below a deck, most would not want to have to see it in its present location. So that would possibly keep an ignorant installer from putting it there in the first place.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have no idea where the spa was previously.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You know, just about every graphics program has a 'rotate' function....... :thumbup:


All the water will run out that way :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> All the water will run out that way :no:



News flash there, Skippy......... it already has! :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Im sure the "electrician" pulled up driving a hoopdy hatchbach with some hopscotch handtools and charged $50 and gave the HO a list of material to purchase from Home Depo


----------

